
Review of Pinephone PostmarketOS CE - vidak
https://proxy.vulpes.one/gemini/tanelorn.city/~vidak/pinephone/pinephone-review.gemini
======
vidak
Hello! I purchased a Pinephone, which was delivered in early September. It is
the postmarketOS Community Edition model.

Please find a link to a HTTP proxy to my gemini capsule where I have reviewed
my experiences with the phone. I have now been able to make it my daily driver
phone, after doing a little distro hopping of the different Linuxes available
for the phone.

I hope you find this gemlog useful (:

